# going to build a log arch but I know very little about them



## Dustyw (Mar 9, 2012)

I am going to build a log arch. It will pick up a 28" log. It will be around 7' long. I have 2x3 box 1/8" thick to make it out of. If anybody has any pointers or can give me some tips that would be great. I've never used or seen one so i don't really know much about them. I also will be using a hand winch, tell me about placement of it and anything else.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 9, 2012)

These two were built by the father of a friend of mine when he owned a sawmill.












This is one owned by another friend of mine.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 9, 2012)

Dustyw said:


> I am going to build a log arch. . . . If anybody has any pointers or can give me some tips that would be great. . . I've never used or seen one so i don't really know much about them.



_'Advanced Search'_ "Log Arch"

_'Select Titles Only'_

Uncheck '_Exact Name_'

_Voila!!_ 3 pages of threads, postings, photographs, details, etc. . . .

Philbert


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 10, 2012)

Dustyw said:


> I am going to build a log arch. It will pick up a 28" log. It will be around 7' long. I have 2x3 box 1/8" thick to make it out of. If anybody has any pointers or can give me some tips that would be great. I've never used or seen one so i don't really know much about them. I also will be using a hand winch, tell me about placement of it and anything else.




I've made a couple and have threads on each if you want to search my name: log arch and log arch v2.0.

Regarding winch placement, the line just needs to be vertical right at the strongest portion of the arch. Whether you bolt the winch directly above that point, or mount it on your top tube and use a pulley to redirect the line seems to make little difference. Make sure you build a point to hook the winch line to on the arch itself. Small trees can be picked up with winch alone (line hooked to itself), but looping your winch line under the tree and back up to the arch will (although halving your line speed) basically double your lifting power.

I welded on slots to hold chain on my second arch and would suggest highly suggest them.


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 10, 2012)

2x3x1/8 might be a little lite for material...


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 10, 2012)

WidowMaker said:


> 2x3x1/8 might be a little lite for material...





I disagree, with the caveat that it's designed properly to distribute load,i.e. bracing. My first was 2x3x3/16 and is ridiculously heavy for it's purpose. My second is 1 3/4 .120wall HREW and the arch part hasn't ever looked fatigued.

Now my top tube has bent, due to loading in a direction it wasn't meant to (also catching a tree with the tire at speed), but with a suspension brace, I'd imagine it would've been fine (or something like Logrite does on theirs).


----------



## genesis5521 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dustyw said:


> I am going to build a log arch. It will pick up a 28" log. It will be around 7' long. I have 2x3 box 1/8" thick to make it out of. If anybody has any pointers or can give me some tips that would be great. I've never used or seen one so i don't really know much about them. I also will be using a hand winch, tell me about placement of it and anything else.



Hi Dusty:

You didn't mention whether it's gonna be a hand arch, an ATV arch, or a tractor arch. In any case, there's lots of internet info on building a log arch. Here are a few web sites with good info. Just do a search on youtube for atv log arch. Do the same at google. You'll get a bizillioin hits! The below websites will give ya some food for thought.

Don <><

Picasa Web Albums - Steve - log arch

Homemade ATV Log Skidding Arch: Upclose video - YouTube

ATV Log Hauler - YouTube

Plans for above log arch in PDF format: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Gillied Farm Log Arch - YouTube

Oak Load test for the PrayingMantis - YouTube

ATV Skidding Arch - YouTube

Jan 01 10 072.AVI - YouTube

Lumber Arch In Action II - YouTube

Iron Baltic ATV timber trailer - YouTube

Montana Jacks Quad Skidder - YouTube

ATVloghaulers.mpg - YouTube

Log Skidder Plans Home Built - YouTube

LogRite ATV logging arch - YouTube

Town Hall &bull; View topic - Logging Arch

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/atvs-utility-vehicles/118801d1231874732-all-terrain-vehicle-logging-arch-002.jpg

Log Transport Arch System

S&W Report-ATV Logging

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/99595.htm

Homemade ATV log skidder - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Mar 11, 2012)

genesis5521 said:


> Hi Dusty:
> 
> You didn't mention whether it's gonna be a hand arch, an ATV arch, or a tractor arch. In any case, there's lots of internet info on building a log arch. Here are a few web sites with good info. Just do a search on youtube for atv log arch. Do the same at google. You'll get a bizillioin hits! The below websites will give ya some food for thought.
> 
> ...



watch Log Harvesting & Log Skidding Video


----------



## genesis5521 (Mar 12, 2012)

timbrjackrussel said:


> watch Log Harvesting & Log Skidding Video



Ya Timbrjackrussel. That's another good video. They just want so darn much for any log arch. Seems like a fella could build one for a couple hundred dollars using all new material.

Don <><


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Mar 12, 2012)

How about starting with an old hay rake as a frame??
Redirect Notice


----------



## zogger (Mar 12, 2012)

timbrjackrussel said:


> How about starting with an old hay rake as a frame??
> Redirect Notice



That's a good idea. There's a busted one here sitting around getting rusty.....


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and don't hook the cable from the winch to itself! TSC sells axle straps that would be perfect for smaller stuff. Short chains for everything else.


----------



## TFPace (Mar 13, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> These two were built by the father of a friend of mine when he owned a sawmill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guido,

WOW!

What a collection you have there. Are these machines at a farm park by chance? I see a smoke stack so I guess someone was using steam at one time.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 13, 2012)

TFPace said:


> Guido,
> 
> WOW!
> 
> ...



These belong to a couple of friends of mine and can be seen at our local tractor show. Come on up to Richmond the third weekend in September and join the fun.

Field Day of the Past 804-741-8468


----------

